# Hand gaurd



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

I was thinking about shooting other types of amunition e.g. screws they should be eftive but i would need a hand gaurd im not sure on materials but it would probaly fit on the botom of the forks and would just be a flat smooth but hard surface any ideas her the slingshot it would be going on


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

you dont want to shoot screws..they will not fly good, they carry no weight and I can just imagine trying to explain that hospital visit, if you wanna shoot something cheap, try to get hex head nuts they are cheap and will mess things up.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I have to agree with Staticpunk. Also Fastenal sells 250 3/8 steel balls for 5 or 6 dollars. That seems pretty cheap to me.

St


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

ok but it wasnt for permanant amunition just an experiment thanks for te advice would want to b hurting myself or anyone else


----------

